# Crítica al "Culto Laico-Cívico" (EMMO pernicioso) a MIGUEL ÁNGEL BLANCO Q.E.P.D.



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Feb 2017)

Enlace para quienes no sepan quién era Miguel Ángel Blanco:

Miguel Ángel Blanco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ha aparecido OTRO libro-homenaje más.







Llevamos ya casi 20 años con este "santo" laico. Creo que es ya hora de criticar a este "culto". Ojo, criticar al culto, no al asesinado, que dejó de estar entre nosotros hace 2 décadas: Critico al culto, no a la persona.







Miguel Ángel Blanco, el hijo de todos - Libertad Digital - Cultura

_*



"El Hijo de Todos...mártir que venció a ETA"

Hacer clic para expandir...


*_Vamos a ver: MAB (MIguel Ángel Blanco) fue vilmente asesinado en 1997. ETA _suspendió_ sus actividades asesinas (no se ha disuelto) en...2010. Malamente un repugnante y cobarde asesinato de 1997 puede causar nada 13 años después.

Llamar "Mártir" a un asesinado por ETA es convertir un vil asesinato en algo RELIGIOSO: Es recuperar el _martirologio_ católico y "relanzarlo" con fines políticos.

En El Inmundo van más allá y dan como insólita "noticia" periodística supuestos efectos del "espíritu" :8: de MAB:

​_*Cuando el espíritu de Miguel Ángel Blanco "susurraba" al oído del fiscal*_​​_*Sentía su presencia apoyándolo en el juicio. *_​​_*El cuerpo de Miguel Ángel no estuvo presente en la Audiencia Nacional en Madrid. Sí estuvo allí su espíritu. Y de qué manera...*_​​Cuando el espíritu de Miguel Ángel Blanco "susurraba" al oído del fiscal | Cronica Home | EL MUNDO​

Asombroso: Diríase que estamos en lo más profundo del África Negra, donde los hechizos y brujerías son tema político de interés público

Pues no, estamos en Europa, y El Inmundo tienen a bien darnos la extraña "noticia" de que el "espíritu" de un asesinado se manifestó en el juicio a sus asesinos. Hasta este punto ha llegado el "Culto" a MAB.

A mí el que un periódico "serio" hable de las manifestaciones del "espíritu" de alguien asesinado en el siglo pasado me recuerda a cuando la TVE del PSOE tuvo a bien hacer "levitar" a Concha Velasco/Teresa de Jesús en una serie televisiva:

STA TERESA DE JESÚS 6 LEVITACIONES MISTICAS - YouTube

Muchos comentaristas señalaron entonces la ironía de que la TVE del PSOE convirtiese en "historia" (o sea, en hechos) las levitaciones místicas de Santa Teresa de Jesús, "tomando así partido" por la milagrería católica.

Ídem para las "manifestaciones del espíritu" de MAB, que a mí es un tema que me daría enorme pudor mencionar siquiera en un periódico, y mucho menos presentarlas como "hechos noticiables".
​​



Glasterthum dijo:


> por un lado no sé si puedes tener razón. Por el otro no sé si patinas.
> 
> ¿Qué tendrían que haber hecho los políticos y la gente según tú?
> 
> ojo, lo pregunto sin tener la respuesta. Es para analizarlo.



*1.* Cadena perpetua real a los asesinos, ETArras o no.

*2.* Anuncio de un programa de reparto de armas de autodefensa entre los concejales que lo deseasen.

Lo terrorífico es ver a una multitud enfervorizada pasar sin continuidad del _*"Hi-jos de pu-ta"*_ al _*"ETA escucha aquí tienes mi nuca"*_. Es terrorífico porque yo lo he visto en la calle, en aquellos días terribles de 1997, y he sentido terror al ver a una turba irracional en pleno _acting-out_.

Han pasado 20 años, y ETArras con 20 asesinatos (y con estragos) siguen saliendo libres. Contra eso NO se manifiesta nadie (excepto la "ultraderecha", que a veces parece ser el último reducto de sensatez).



Dadaria dijo:


> Espíritu de Ermua = Indefensión aprendida



_*ETA aquí tienes mi nuca*_:









ETA aquí tienes mi nuca - Buscar con Google



El slogan más disparatado y oligofrénico del R78 coreado por millones de zombies.

Es la misma base sociológica que salía al balcón a aplaudir a las 8 a sus carceleros.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Feb 2017)

*POR QUÉ SOSTENGO QUE EL "CULTO" A MAB ES PERNICIOSO:*

Porque supone una entronización de la victimización pasiva.

MAB no hizo _nada_ por defenderse. Fue secuestrado _por una mujer_ a plena luz del día y en núcleo poblado.

MAB ya sabía lo que le había pasado a Ortega Lara (liberado 10 días antes), al que casi asesinaron los ETArras en su espantoso encierro.

MAB estaba indefenso (no tenía arma de autodefensa) y fue secuestrado no por los arquetípicos forzudos que te meten a la fuerza en una furgoneta, sino _por una mujer_ que no sabemos si lo convenció simplemente para seguirla o si le amenazó discretamente con una pistola.

Los que sabemos algo de autodefensa sabemos que bajo ninguna circunstancia uno debe dejarse secuestrar, ya que puede ser la antesala de la destrucción personal total.

Ante un intento de secuestro uno ha de intentar huir o defenderse por cualquier emdio, rompiendo el cuello al secuestrador o sacándole los ojos con los dedos, si es necesario. Poder ser herido con una pistola (que es un arma de baja letalidad) es un riesgo asumible ante un intento de secuestro.

MAB no sabía de esto, ni en su partido le previnieron al respecto.

MAB hacía la "vida normal" que nos aconsejan los castuzos en las circunstancias más anormales: Desde la Ermua de 1997 al Berlín post atentados-Yihadistas.

La "vida normal" mató a MAB.​
MAB era un "despistado" típico, como recuerda (usando textualmente la palabra "despistado") el libro que motiva este hilo. MAB no tomaba medidas de autoprotección. MAB no estaba "al loro".​
No quiero decir (¡por supuesto!) que MAB fuese responsable de su asesinato (esa responsabilidad es sólo de la escoria subhumana que lo asesinó), pero lo que es seguro es que MAB no tomó iniciativa alguna para evitar ser secuestrado.

Puestos a escoger "Cultos Cívicos", ¿por qué no escoger a personas que SE DEFENDIERON eficazmente de ETA? *UNOS EJEMPLOS*:

*Militar anónimo de servicio en Vizcaya:*

Tengo un libro que narra su historia: Este militar (buen profesional) se sabía en "zona hostil" y por lo tanto circulaba en su coche con la pistola siempre a mano y muy atento a su entorno.

En un semáforo siguió su habitual rutina "paranoica" de vigilancia y vio a los ETArras que venían a matarle. Tomó su pistola (siempre lista y a mano) y repelió la agresión disparando a través de los cristales de su propio coche:

_*Justo un año después, en noviembre de 1994, el comando Bizkaia intentó asesinar en Loiu a un sargento del Ejército español, que repelió la agresión a tiros y obligó a los etarras a huir. En su carrera, se toparon con una patrulla de la Ertzaintza que les obstaculizaba el paso. La reacción entonces del miembro de ETA Angel Irazabalbeitia fue altamente significativa: paró el coche, se bajó y gritó: “Aparta, cipayo, aparta” -según otra versión, dijo “cipayos, quitaros del medio”-, tras lo cual comenzó a disparar. En el tiroteo posterior Irazabalbeitia falleció y su compañera Lourdes Txurruka resultó herida. Un ertzaina sufrió también heridas de extrema gravedad. *_

¡Aparta, cipayo, aparta!. Noticias de Gipuzkoa​
Este militar renunció a ser un "sitting duck" y a base de buenas prácticas en zonas hostiles no sólo consiguió evitar su asesinato, sino que su rápida reacción armada puso en marcha unos acontecimintos que terminaron ese día con un ETArra muerto y el otro detenido: Los ETArras huyeron con tal pánico que etrminaron ese mismo día muerto uno y detenida la otra.

¿Por qué el "Héroe Cívico" no es este hombre?

¿Cuándo se hubiese quedado ETA sin matarifes si cada candidato a ser el próximo asesinado se hubiese defendido con certeros tiros?​
*Maite Pagazaurtundúa:*

Militante en dos partidos que detesto: PSOE y UPyD.







Pero respeto a esta persona por un rasgo: Según un libro que tengo, al estar amenazada por ETA, portaba pistola y practicaba con ella para poder defenderse si ETA venía a asesinarla, como asesinó a su hermano. Esta mujer no se quedaba en su rol pasivo de "víctima"...







...sino que tomó la iniciativa de armarse también, para poder tener una oportunidad de defenderse si algún día los ETArras intentaban matarla.​
*El Aitite Arzallus:*

Otra persona cuya actividad política me da nauseas, pero que al menos tiene algo a su favor. En este libro...







...Arzallus cuenta como durante los "años del plomo" portaba un revólver para autodefensa, bien contra los ETArras o bien contra los "incontrolados".

En uno de sus discursos recuerdo a Arzallus decir a los ETArras _*"Mundo de ETA/HB: Cuidado que nosotros también tenemos pistolas, y somos más que vosotros. No las usamos porque no somos terroristas, pero a malas, pistolas tenemos todos*_".​
Julio Anguita:

Portaba un revólver para autodefensa:
​
Santiago Abascal:







_*Cultiva una imagen de hombre intrépido y arrojado que él conecta con su infancia y juventud en Amurrio, donde vivió con escolta desde los 23 hasta los 35 años por las amenazas de ETA. “Cuando vives así, te preocupas menos por las cosas que no son importantes. A las amenazas por internet no les dedico ni un minuto, ni me agobia, ni me preocupa”.

Cuando era joven, recuerda, el teniente general de la Guardia Civil le llamaba el “pequeño saltamontes”. Le consiguió una pistola y una licencia de armas, que él sigue manteniendo por costumbre y “por si crecen las presiones con el tema islámico”.

Mientras tú te entretenías en la universidad entre escrache y manifa, yo acudía a la universidad escoltado y veía mi nombre en un punto de mira pintado con spray en las mismas pizarras. Literal, Pablo. Mientras tú disfrutabas de tus becas y de tu vida facilona, yo llevaba una pistola al cinto por si podía evitar que me pegasen un tiro en la nuca, anuncio también literal de las paredes de mi pueblo.

Carta abierta de Santiago Abascal a Pablo Iglesias | La Gaceta*_
​
El militar, Pagazaurtundúa , Arzallus, Anguita o Abascal estan y estaban a años luz del absurdo _*"ETA, aquí tienes mi nuca"*_, que fue el eslogan del "culto" a MAB:

"¡ETA, aquí tienes mi nuca!" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

"ETA, escucha, aquí tienes mi nuca" | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

La gente realmente se puso en la calle en grupo en actitud de ser asesinados por ETA de un tiro en la nuca mientras cantaba esta increíble jaculatoria, más cerca de la religión que de la política:







Fidel Raso | FronteraD

¿Por qué el "culto" deriva a ofrecerse como CORDEROS SACRIFICIALES en vez de a quienes DECIDEN DEFENDERSE?







Pongo esta foto a falta de una (inexistente) foto de Maite Pagazaurtundúa o de Santiago Abascal proacticando con su arma legal de autodefensa.

¿Qué extraño mecanismo psicológico hace que la multitud prefiera identificarse con los SACRIFICADOS que con los que SE DEFIENDEN?​
Tras el asesinato de MAB y el establecimiento posterior del "culto", hasta el políticamente correctísimo *Fernando Savater* escribió que era un despropósito y un desarme moral completo el "protestar" contra ETA ofreciéndose simbólicamente como su próxima víctima indefensa. Y tenía razón.

Llevar pistola (quienes esten autorizados a llevarla) por supuesto que NO garantiza a nadie el no ser asesinado (ETA a matado a centenares de CFSE armados), pero al menos DIFICULTA sus crímenes a los terroristas, a veces los hace caer (caso del militar en Vizcaya) y al menos es un ACTO MORAL: El acto de estar dispuestos a matar en legítima defensa a quienes quieren asesinar.

El "Culto" a MAB está en las antípodas exactas de esta moral de autodefensa. Supone poner como "ejemplo" a MAB, el que vivió "una vida normal" en una sociedad completamente enferma y anormal, podrida por los separatistas de ultraizquierda.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Feb 2017)

*LAS "MANOS ABIERTAS" DEL "CULTO" A MAB COMO SÍMBOLO DE RENDICIÓN*


_Captain Obvious_. Si tienes las manos abiertas y alzadas estas *desarmado* y *rindiéndote*.

Esta persona NO tiene las manos abiertas:







Esta tampoco:

Masatoshi Nakayama Karate Shotokan course - YouTube

Estos practicantes de Krav Maga practicanto el DESARME DE PISTOLA que hubiese evitado a MAB ser secuestrado tampoco:

Gun Defense - Krav Maga 702 - YouTube

Pues pese a todos los practicantes del "culto" a MAB señalizan la actitud de rendición y no lucha que costó la vida a MAB, *lo cual es tan extraño como los cristianos portando cruces* (que es donde fue torturado y murió su "redentor"):





































Hasta el monumento a MAB incluye las manos que señalizan la actitud de rendición, rendición que le costó la vida.

El gesto de sumisión de las manos se subrayaba encima pintándolas de blanco. El culmen de esta moda cultural pro-rendición fue cuando Borau lo hizo en una gala de los Goya:







Historia de las reivindicaciones en los Premios Goya - Fotos Goya 2014 , los Goya 2017

Si nos invadiese el ISIS esta gente ya está perfectamente adiestrada en hacer el gesto de rendirse:







Obviamente estos soldados NO están "derrotando" a los soldados alemanes que les están apuntando con una ametralladora.

Nótese que en el Siglo XXI dicen que el asesinato de MAB "_*derrotó*_ a ETA", pero que lo que realidad pasó es que la muchedumbre señalizó a ETA que se _*rendían*_ y que exponían su nunca aser sacrificados.







Esta insólita imagen es una de las bizarrísimas manifestaciones que hubo tras el asesinato de MAB: Gente ofreciéndose a ser sacrificada.







La lectura que yo hago es más antropológica que política: El deseo religioso de "fundirse" con el sacrificado lleva a adoptar sus posturas al ser sacrificado, lo mismo que *hay cristianos que se hacen crucificar* de forma no letal:







Christians In The Philippines Literally Crucify Themselves For Good Friday - BuzzFeed News

El asesinato de MAB y las extrañas (y EMMO PATOLÓGICAS) reacciones de la muchedumbre están más cerca de la Religión que de la Política.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Feb 2017)

Historia de una bala: mató a Miguel Ángel Blanco pero hirió de muerte a la propia ETA







La bala que mató a MAB "Hirió de muerte a ETA" ...que tardó 13 años en morirse ...oh wait, que ETA aún existe, 20 años lleva ya "herida de muerte" 













Funeral de MAB. Público tocando "religiosamente" su féretro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Feb 2017)

Miguel Ángel Blanco fue vilmente asesinado de un tiro en la nuca por las ratas despreciables de ETA.

Hasta aquí nada diferente a tantas otras víctimas de ETA.

Lo diferente es el "culto cívico" que se creó sobre su carácter de "víctima de ETA" desde el mismo día de su asesinato:







El culto empezó _antes_ del asesinato.

MI MEMORIA PERSONAL SOBRE ESTE CRIMEN:

La víspera recuerdo que hubo vigilias por toda España con velitas y música tipo Nana Muskuri. Las vi en la calle y en el TeleDiario. No daba crédito a mis ojos: Multitudes alrededor de velitas "rogando" a ETA que no matases a Miguel Ángel Blanco, o sea, rogando a ETA que no fuese ETA

El día del crimen por la mañana retransmitieron en directo una manifestación enorme por Bilbao. Estaban desde Anguita a Aznar, pasando por Suárez o Felipe González:







Fueron unos días rarísimos. 

Por ejemplo Anguita había llamado "Ratas rabiosas" y "fascistas de manual" a los ETArras. ¿Qué sentido tenía entonces manifestarse papar pedirles nada?

¿Y qué me dicen de Felipe González pidiendo "clemencia" a ETA? ¿Qué pensaría el Míster X ante tan extraña petición de clemencia?

¿Y Aznar? Podría haber salvado a Miguel Ángel Blanco -o haberle comprado tiempo- "acercando" a los ETArras, como estos pedían. No quiso por "no ceder al chantaje", cosa que me parece muy bien. Pero entonces, ¿qué "firmeza" muestras si al día siguiente pides clemencia a los ETArras?

Raro, todo muy, muy raro.

Y a primera hora de la tarde llegó la noticia: Le habían disparado a Miguel Ángel Blanco en la cabeza. Como con el 11-M, recuerdo dónde estaba y qué hacía cuando lo supe.

La gente en la calle se volvió LO-CA: Manifestaciones vociferantes pidiendo pena de muerte y coreando _*"Hi-Jos de Pu-Ta"*_ + Palmada palmada. Yo había quedado esa tarde con unos conocidos que unánimemente decidieron unirse a la manifestación. Gente "normal" absolutamente "en trance", coreando consignas a voz de grito y dando las palmadas cuando había que darlas. Yo me quedé aparte porque aquello me parecía una mnipulación de masas como nunca la había visto.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Feb 2017)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Feb 2017)

Y es que -créanme- hay que poner un montón de fotos...este tema ES MUY EXTRAÑO: hAY QUE ILUSTRARLO :bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Feb 2017)

tRES POSTS MÁS oooooooooooooo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Feb 2017)

El interés del hilo no es solo político.

Es Sociológico. 

:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|:|


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Feb 2017)

Post final para repostear galerías de fotos ::::::::::::::


----------



## mecaweto (11 Feb 2017)

Estas pirado. Eso fue el principio del fin.

Esa noche ardieron sedes de HB por primera vez.

Esa noche, por primera vez, los etzairnas defendieron las Herriko Tabernas de gente fuera.

La mirada desafiante de los militantes de HB se quebró para siempre.


----------



## Glasterthum (11 Feb 2017)

por un lado no sé si puedes tener razón. Por el otro no sé si patinas.

¿Qué tendrían que haber hecho los políticos y la gente según tú?

ojo, lo pregunto sin tener la respuesta. Es para analizarlo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Feb 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> por un lado no sé si puedes tener razón. Por el otro no sé si patinas.
> 
> ¿Qué tendrían que haber hecho los políticos y la gente según tú?
> 
> ojo, lo pregunto sin tener la respuesta. Es para analizarlo.



*1.* Cadena perpetua real a los asesinos, ETArras o no.

*2.* Anuncio de un programa de reparto de armas de autodefensa entre los concejales que lo deseasen.

Lo terrorífico es ver a una multitud enfervorizada pasar del _*"Hi-jos de pu-ta"*_ al _*"ETA escucha aquí tienes mi nuca"*_.

Han pasado 20 años, y ETArras con 20 asesinatos (y con estragos) siguen saliendo libres. Contra eso NO se manifiesta nadie (excepto la "ultraderecha", que a veces parece ser el último reducto de sensatez).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Feb 2017)

*LAS "MANOS ABIERTAS" DEL "CULTO" A MAB COMO SÍMBOLO DE RENDICIÓN*


_Captain Obvious_. Si tienes las manos abiertas y alzadas estas *desarmado* y *rindiéndote*.

Esta persona NO tiene las manos abiertas:







Esta tampoco:

Masatoshi Nakayama Karate Shotokan course - YouTube

Estos practicantes de Krav Maga practicanto el DESARME DE PISTOLA que hubiese evitado a MAB ser secuestrado tampoco:

Gun Defense - Krav Maga 702 - YouTube

Pues pese a todos los practicantes del "culto" a MAB señalizan la actitud de rendición y no lucha que costó la vida a MAB, *lo cual es tan extraño como los cristianos portando cruces* (que es donde fue torturado y murió su "redentor"):





































Hasta el monumento a MAB incluye las manos que señalizan la actitud de rendición, rendición que le costó la vida.

El gesto de sumisión de las manos se subrayaba encima pintándolas de blanco. El culmen de esta moda cultural pro-rendición fue cuando Borau lo hizo en una gala de los Goya:







Historia de las reivindicaciones en los Premios Goya - Fotos Goya 2014 , los Goya 2017

Si nos invadiese el ISIS esta gente ya está perfectamente adiestrada en hacer el gesto de rendirse:







Obviamente estos soldados NO están "derrotando" a los soldados alemanes que les están apuntando con una ametralladora.

Nótese que en el Siglo XXI dicen que el asesinato de MAB "_*derrotó*_ a ETA", pero que lo que realidad pasó es que la muchedumbre señalizó a ETA que se _*rendían*_ y que exponían su nunca aser sacrificados.







Esta insólita imagen es una de las bizarrísimas manifestaciones que hubo tras el asesinato de MAB: Gente ofreciéndose a ser sacrificada.







La lectura que yo hago es más antropológica que política: El deseo religioso de "fundirse" con el sacrificado lleva a adoptar sus posturas al ser sacrificado, lo mismo que *hay cristianos que se hacen crucificar* de forma no letal:







Christians In The Philippines Literally Crucify Themselves For Good Friday - BuzzFeed News

El asesinato de MAB y las extrañas (y EMMO PATOLÓGICAS) reacciones de la muchedumbre están más cerca de la Religión que de la Política.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Feb 2017)

jmdp dijo:


> se te ha olvidado que el MVLN obtuvo lo que pedia a cambio de la vida de este concejal y mas al año siguiente



¿Puede usted dar fuente para esa afirmación?


----------



## John Galt 007 (12 Feb 2017)

Supongo que tendra que ver con el cristianismo.

Jesucristo no se defendio de sus atacantes y se dejo matar y torturar, al igual que otros mártires cristianos.

En nuestra sociedad, por el motivo que sea, esta muy mal visto defenderse. Lo que se lleva es ser un cordero.

Por que? No lo se. No me imagino a algien en EEUU u otro pais con la misma actitud.

Nuestro pais esta controlado por masones, así que lo mismo eso tiene algo que ver.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Feb 2017)

mecaweto dijo:


> Estas pirado. Eso fue el principio del fin



¿De quién?

¿De ETA?

¡Pero si aún existe!


----------



## mecaweto (13 Feb 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿De quién?
> 
> ¿De ETA?
> 
> ¡Pero si aún existe!



El GRAPO también existe. Y no recuerdo haber visto el acta de disolución de los Guerrilleros de Cristo Rey.

Por favor, seriedad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Feb 2017)

mecaweto dijo:


> El GRAPO también existe



Claro que existe, de cuando en cuando dan "palos" y por Madrid hay carteles suyos pidiendo la libertad de Brotons o de quién sea.


----------



## Rescatador (10 Mar 2017)

]ATRESPLAYER - Volver a ver vídeos de Al Rojo Vivo - El alegato feminista de Ferreras: "Los hombres también debemos sentir esta tragedia como propia"







Manifestante en la Asamblea de Sol

Minuto 52:45

Se recorta en educación para la prevención de la desigualdad de la mujer y YA BASTA *el pueblo español se levantó con Miguel Ángel Blanco para pedir que se vengara el terrorismo* ¿y qúe pasa con el terrorismo doméstico? ¿Por qué no nos levantamos?​


----------



## trichetin (11 Mar 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *LAS "MANOS ABIERTAS" DEL "CULTO" A MAB COMO SÍMBOLO DE RENDICIÓN*
> 
> . Si tienes las manos abiertas y alzadas estas *desarmado* y *rindiéndote*.



De hecho ese es el origen del saludo romano:

-la mano derecha abierta, demostrando no portar armas.
-la mano arriba, lo más lejos posible de la empuñadura de la espada envainada.


----------



## silenus (11 Mar 2017)

Creo que patinas un poco en este hilo AynRandiano.

Ya en la Antigüedad el 'sacrificismo' demostró su fuerza 'infectando' al Imperio Romano y convirtiéndolo al cristianismo: todo un imperio guerrero girando 180 grados hacia una ética sacrificial (otra cosa es que luego esa ética fuera un factor clave, entre otros, para su posterior autodestrucción, claro, pero la lección es clara).

En la época moderna tenemos ejemplos también: Gandhi, Martin Luther King, Nelson Mandela,...

En esta época de super mass mierda, donde la opinión pública tiene un peso importantísimo, es especialmente claro que el 'sacrificismo', sobre todo si es convenientemente dirigido y amplificado, vence a los que tienen una 'ética guerrera' como los etarras. De hecho 'el culto a MAB', como tú lo llamas, fue importantísimo para que la dirección de ETA decidiera el abandono (definitivo?) de las armas y el terrorismo. 

Y la excepción confirma la regla: los únicos con los que el 'sacrificismo' no parece funcionar es con los musulmanes, precisamente porque al haber países occidentales involucrados en guerras allí, nuestra ética sacrificial no se les puede vender con eficacia.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (11 Mar 2017)

mira te resumo ese tocho

*"ETARRA MUERTO ABONO PAL HUERTO"*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Jul 2017)

El culto continúa:

Miguel Ángel Blanco, el crimen a cámara lenta que levantó a toda España | España Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## Republicano (2 Jul 2017)

Joder AYN.

¿no viviste esa época?

Yo fui de los que salió en manifestación.

Miguel Angel Blanco fue secuestrado durante días, ETA lanzó un chantaje que duraba varios días, TODA ESPAÑA, INCLUSIVE EL PAIS VASCO, salió a la calle a pedir que soltaran a Miguel Angel, que no se hiciera chantaje sobre una vida humana. El Estado no cedió al chantaje. Tras esas manifestaciones multitudinarias, LAS MÁS MULTITUDINARIAS QUE HAN TENIDO LUGAR EN ESPAÑA, Miguel Angel apareció con una bala en la cabeza. 

Eso indignó a todo el mundo, y abrió los ojos a los que en el pais vasco decía a cada atentado "algo habrá hecho". Este fue el principio del fin de ETA. 

ETA cometió dos grandes errores que hizo que perdiera su escaso apoyo en sus ultimos años, el Hipercor de Barcelona y sobre todo el de Miguel Angel Blanco.

Este hilo es una falta de respeto a los millones de Españoles pidiendo que por favor, que no maten a este chaval, suplica que no fue oída y provocó que el apoyo a ETA pasara de "ahí están los chavales" a "que se vayan a tomar por culo de una puta vez estos".

No se que edad tienes y por eso te disculpo, porque quizás no viviste esos años.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Jul 2017)

Una exposición recuerda las movilizaciones por el asesinato de Miguel Ángel Blanco. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## computer_malfuction (3 Jul 2017)

> ETA suspendió sus actividades asesinas (no se ha disuelto) en...2010. Malamente un repugnante y cobarde asesinato de 1997 puede causar nada 13 años después.



Gracias al apoyo del PNV, que le faltó tiempo para pactar con los batasunis después de que vieran que perdían apoyos a chorros tras la salvajada de MAB.

Posdata.Me suelen gustar tus hilos,pero creo que en éste te has pasado.Yo viví aquello y te aseguro que la gente salió a la calle sin que nadie la llamara,porque ya estaba hasta los cojones.Y eso fué lo que asustó al PNV y adláteres.


----------



## eloy_85 (3 Jul 2017)

ya en su momento se decía que más mano dura y menos manos blancas

Imaginad una manifestación de feministas diciendo "maltratadores, aquí estamos pegadnos" Sus slogans, van en un sentido más autodefensivo. 

no estaba frío en cuerpo y ya había sectores hablando de negociar 

El poder de movilización fue perdiendo fuerza poco a poco, algo normal, y los frutos del denominado "espíritu de Ermua" han sido bastante pobres

El foro de Ermua, venido a menos y ninguneado por gobiernos autonómico vascos y centrales desde siempre. 
No se ha conseguido apartar a ETA de las sedes gubernamentales, lejos de eso, partidos no separatistas están más cerca de su entorno que hace 20 años, y su partido político tiene representación política y mediática en medios que antes hubiera sido impensable. 

Haciendo balance, lo que ha perdido la ETA militar lo ha ganado el aparato político con mucho rédito, es decir, ETA aprendió que por esa vía podía perder el pulso con el estado porque a las ratas que les amparan les resultaba muy difícil no condenar esa conducta y la situación actual se debe a un cambio de estrategia decidido por ellos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Jul 2017)

Republicano dijo:


> Joder AYN.
> 
> ¿no viviste esa época?
> 
> ...



Viví esos años.

No "les falto el respeto", simplemente les indico que fueron ustedes vilmente manipulados, y parece que aún no se han dado cuenta.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Jul 2017)

El neo culto cívico no para:

Miguel Ángel Blanco: el viaje que atropelló a ETA. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Jul 2017)

Pero es es normal, siempre hay que buscar un mártir para apoyar una "causa". En el fondo a muchos les importa una mierda la víctima, pero tienen que mantener su negocio político. Pero esto es normal, son gente dispuesta a todo para mantenerse donde están. En este país nos falta educación, no vayamos ahora a pedirles a lo peor de la sociedad, que se vota cuatro años que sean educados, responsables y respetuosos.


----------



## mecaweto (10 Jul 2017)

Carmena aprueba este hilo

Carmena rechaza poner una pancarta en memoria de Miguel Ángel Blanco para "no destacar a una víctima sobre las demás" | Madrid Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## Dan Daly (10 Jul 2017)

Todo el show político-mediático sobre el secuestro y el asesinato de MAB es una manipulación repelente:

!) Se pretende que MAB fue el primer secuestrado y asesinado por ETA. Asquerosa mentira. ¿Y el ingeniero de Lemóniz que fue secuestrado y asesinado envuelto en alambre de espino? ¿Y los tres turistas españoles en el sur de Francia que ETA confundió con guardias civiles y secuestró y asesinó tras sacarles los ojos con destornilladores?

2) Se pretende que después de su secuestro hubo un movimiento en Vascongadas que movilizó a la población contra ETA. Asquerosa mentira otra vez. La inmensa mayoría de los vascos JAMÁS hizo absolutamente nada contra ETA, se limitaron a mirar pasar los cadáveres, cuando no a ser cómplices de los asesinos.

3) Se pretende que MAB es el arquetipo de víctima de ETA. Mentira pútrida de nuevo. La mayoría de las víctimas son uniformados (militares, policías y guardias civiles). Fueron ellos los que pusieron la mayoría de los muertos. Sin olvidar a ninguna víctima, los políticos (MAB era uno de ellos) fueron los menos, los uniformados fueron los más.

4) Se pretende que "el espíritu de Ermua" (¿qué será eso?) fue lo que culminó con el fin de ETA. Otra mierdosa mentira. Los que machacaron a ETA fueron los guardias civiles, los policías y los agentes de los servicios secretos que durante medio siglo lucharon contra ETA, superando las dificultades que les ponían los políticos (españoles y extranjeros).

5) Se pretende que con MAB comenzó el final de ETA. Mentira sangrante. ¿Y los casi 80 asesinados que hubo después? 

Resumiendo: se pretende reinventar la historia de la lucha contra ETA y la historia de las víctimas, convencernos de que el pueblo vasco y los políticos españoles acabaron con ETA. Que ETA ha desaparecido (otra mentira) gracias al sacrificio de las víctimas, que han sido políticos y gente parecida.

Muy idiota ha de ser el que se lo crea, pero España está llena de idiotas...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jul 2017)

No se cansan:

20 años del asesinato de miguel angel blanco - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jul 2017)

:ouch:


----------



## EverBanega (17 Jul 2017)

Una pregunta para los más viejos.
Vi en un documental que cuando los etarras mataron a Enrique Casas pasó algo parecido a lo de MAB.
¿Alguien que pueda confirmarlo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jul 2017)

A Enrique casas lo mataron los Comandos Autónomos Anticapitalistas:

Asesinado por terroristas el senador y líder del PSOE en Guipuzcoa, Enrique Casas, horas antes de las elecciones autonómicas - La Hemeroteca del Buitre

Fue Damborenea quien más vocalmente protestó. Creo que luego dijo que en ese momento decidieron crear el GAL:

A nivel de calle yo no vi nada, absolutamente nada. Eran "cosas que pasaban" en aquellos años.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Oct 2017)

TVE hoy.

Albiol en Barcelona compara la manifa unionista de hoy con las de MAB en 1997.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jul 2018)

El culto sigue:

El Gobierno recuerda a Miguel Angel Blanco en el 21 aniversario de su muerte. Noticias de Navarra


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (14 Jul 2018)

Quiero decir que NO considero que este hilo sea ofensivo ni atente contra la memoria de MAB. De los muertos se puede hablar si es con respeto, ¿o es que no podemos hablar de Pasteur o Virgilio?

Poco más que añadir. Un concejal del PP de aquella y en aquel lugar no podía hacer vida normal, como tampoco puede hacer vida normal un español cualquiera que viva en Tres Mil Viviendas. Y sí, es curioso cómo los mass mierda ponen hasta la sociedad "víctimas pasivas" como MAB en vez de víctimas que se defendieron y salieron airosas como Jacinto Siverio.

A MAB, ¿no le empuñaron con un .22 LR? Tengo entendido que es un calibre poco potente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jul 2019)

Hoy es aniversario

Tal día como hoy ETA secuestró a Miguel Ángel Blanco.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jul 2019)

La memoria de Miguel Ángel Blanco como «antídoto» frente a ETA


----------



## Cuarto Y Mitad de Chope (12 Jul 2019)

Yo viví aquellos momentos y fueron brutales. Recuerdo en casa poniendo radio y tv iban informando en directo, pasaban horas y horas y no se sabía nada, todos teníamos esa esperanza . En aquellos tiempos no había internet ni twittee ni nada. Todo lo que surgió de la gente fue espontáneo. La manifestación de rechazo fue algo increíble, la gente estaba indignada totalmente. Apenas se podía mover uno en aquella manifestación que desbordó todas las calles de Madrid. No se recuerda nada igual.

Coincidió con lo San Fermines y fue increíble la reacción de los mozos poniendo pañuelos en puertas con velas en señal de duelo, incluso mucha gente en navarra salió a la caza de algunos cerdos etarras que purulaban por las fiestas y la policia tuvo que hacer de escolta de esa basura. La gente se arto y ya no tenía miedo.

Si es verdad que tristemente moriría más gente después, pero ETA estaba ya muerta políticamente y socialmente. Era rechazada en toda la sociedad.


----------



## vagina salvaje (12 Jul 2019)

Cuarto Y Mitad de Chope dijo:


> Yo viví aquellos momentos y fueron brutales. Recuerdo en casa poniendo radio y tv iban informando en directo, pasaban horas y horas y no se sabía nada, todos teníamos esa esperanza . En aquellos tiempos no había internet ni twittee ni nada. Todo lo que surgió de la gente fue espontáneo. La manifestación de rechazo fue algo increíble, la gente estaba indignada totalmente. Apenas se podía mover uno en aquella manifestación que desbordó todas las calles de Madrid. No se recuerda nada igual.
> 
> Coincidió con lo San Fermines y fue increíble la reacción de los mozos poniendo pañuelos en puertas con velas en señal de duelo, incluso mucha gente en navarra salió a la caza de algunos cerdos etarras que purulaban por las fiestas y la policia tuvo que hacer de escolta de esa basura. La gente se arto y ya no tenía miedo.
> 
> Si es verdad que tristemente moriría más gente después, pero ETA estaba ya muerta políticamente y socialmente. Era rechazada en toda la sociedad.



ETA no está muerta


----------



## machote hispano (12 Jul 2019)

Cuarto Y Mitad de Chope dijo:


> Yo viví aquellos momentos y fueron brutales. Recuerdo en casa poniendo radio y tv iban informando en directo, pasaban horas y horas y no se sabía nada, todos teníamos esa esperanza . En aquellos tiempos no había internet ni twittee ni nada. Todo lo que surgió de la gente fue espontáneo. La manifestación de rechazo fue algo increíble, la gente estaba indignada totalmente. Apenas se podía mover uno en aquella manifestación que desbordó todas las calles de Madrid. No se recuerda nada igual.
> 
> Coincidió con lo San Fermines y fue increíble la reacción de los mozos poniendo pañuelos en puertas con velas en señal de duelo, incluso mucha gente en navarra salió a la caza de algunos cerdos etarras que purulaban por las fiestas y la policia tuvo que hacer de escolta de esa basura. La gente se arto y ya no tenía miedo.
> 
> Si es verdad que tristemente moriría más gente después, pero ETA estaba ya muerta políticamente y socialmente. Era rechazada en toda la sociedad.





vagimel dijo:


> ETA no está muerta



La ZPzoe se encargó de revitalizarla a partir de 2004, a saber que tramaban (y traman) ambos.


----------



## Insurgent (12 Jul 2019)

El R78 necesita sus Santos laicos y mitificar su historia como cualquier régimen, ojo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2020)

_También quiero decirte que entre los casi mil asesinatos de ETA_

¿"casi 1000" dice usted?

¿Quién quemó el Corona de Aragón?


----------



## Rema (16 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *1.* Cadena perpetua real a los asesinos, ETArras o no.
> 
> *2.* Anuncio de un programa de reparto de armas de autodefensa entre los concejales que lo deseasen.
> 
> ...



yo sí te entiendo, pero cómo quieres que elpoder de alas a la autodefensa dela borregada? no les interesa, yo recuerdo muy bien esos dias tan angustiosos y lo incomprendida que me sentia escuchando la opinion de los tertulianos por la radio. Yo hubiera salvado la vida de ese joven asumiendo el chantaje de eta, nunca comprendi que el estado no negociara, ademas todas las pelis que habia visto, siempre se trataba de salvar la vida del inocente, asi que nunca lo comprendi. ni ahora lo entiendo, pero creo que esa era leccion, los borregos no valemos nada y el estado no movera un dedo para rescatarnos de los malos. Gran leccion. tampoco comprendo como su hermana no reprocho a los politicos la falta de negociacion con eta, ademas, podrian decir si a sus peticiones y luego hacer no. si yo soy su madre me hubiera comido no solo a los de eta sino tambien a los del gobierno de entonces. fue algo asqueroso.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2020)

Otro "culto"

Ayuntamiento de San Sebastián destina 20.000 euros al proyecto 'Exposición Gregorio Ordoñez. La vida posible'

Nunca entendí la muerte de este hombre:

Se metió el solito a hacer "vida normal" en la parte vieja de San Sebastián, a sabiendas de que era (y es) Territorio Comanche batas uno.

Una camarera del bar se chivó a los ETArras de que estaba comiendo en el restaurante La Viña. Allí fueron a matarlo. No tuvo ni la precaución de sentarse de cara a la puerta.

Ninguno de sus compañeros de comida repelió el asesinato porque ninguno iba armado, que es como ir de patrulla por Bagdad sin armas.

Me parece mucho más "imitable" Jaime Mayor Oreja: Toda la vida rodeado de guardaespaldas y entre asfixiantes medidas de seguridad..pero es que es el precio por seguir vivo.


----------



## TacitBlue (19 Ene 2020)

Te tengo que dar la razón. Tenía en mi entorno a amenazados y las prácticas de supervivencia eran esenciales. Mirar bajo los coches, sentarse de cara a la puerta en cualquier sitio público y todo lo demás que sabéis

Pero se queda corto. El enorme problema vasco es que no se mató a 10 por cada víctima etarra. Eso en otras partes del mundo se asume como una realidad no contestable, y funciona: si matas, tienes que tener por seguro que vas a perder a 10 familiares o amigos.

No se hizo

Perdimos al final, ayudados por la traición


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ene 2020)

Alonso invoca el espíritu del edil asesinado


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ene 2020)

Más victimolatria:

La reflexión de Iñigo Urkullu tras la inauguración de la exposición "La vida posible"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ene 2021)

Insurgent dijo:


> El R78 necesita sus Santos laicos y mitificar su historia como cualquier régimen, ojo.



Y escogen como "santo" a la víctima indefensa, cómo no.


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Ene 2021)

Todas las sociedades necesitan de unos mártires, @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Mar 2021)

Lo de Ortega Lara, fue una psyop?


----------



## LetalFantasy (15 Mar 2021)

Como esas señoras a las que su marido psicópata quiere matar, de las maltratadas de verdad no las femilocas, tipo la que el marido había amenazado un millón de veces que acabó quemándola viva.

Si en lugar de tanto Ministerio del Chocho con menestra de rodilleras, tanta chorrada de denuncia y de paguitas. les dieran unas clases de tiro y un arma se podrían defender.

La utilización que ha hecho siempre el R-78 de las víctimas de ETA es nauseabunda.


----------



## Fausto1880 (15 Mar 2021)

Bueno, bueno, sin exagerar. Ahora estamos acostumbrados a ver como las tv mienten sin parar.
Entonces era exactamente igual, aunque no nos diésemos cuenta por nuestra juventud.

Un amigo estuvo en la manifestación de Sevilla. El grito unánime fue "ETA, metralleta" y otros de ese calibre. Al llegar a casa y ver el reportaje sobre la manifestación en que había estado, se indignó viendo como no sacaban nada de eso, sino a un minúsculo grupo que había con lo de las manitas blancas y demás mariconadas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 May 2022)

La voz de Miguel Ángel Blanco 25 años después de su asesinato


EL CORREO desvela unas imágenes en las que se escucha por primera vez la voz del exconcejal del PP de Ermua secuestrado y asesinado por ETA




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jun 2022)

El PNV se niega a poner una calle a Miguel Ángel Blanco.


https://okdiario.com/pais-vasco/pnv-vota-contra-dedicarle-calle-miguel-angel-blanco-vitoria-9257031 Malditos hijos de perra.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Jun 2022)

Miguel Ángel Blanco, memoria para un futuro en paz


En el 25 aniversario del secuestro y asesinato del joven concejal de Ermua, esta localidad acoge dos exposiciones que invitan a reflexionar sobre el daño provocado por ETA




www.deia.eus


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Jul 2022)

Ermua acogerá un gran homenaje de Estado a Blanco en el 25 aniversario de su asesinato


Los Reyes, Sánchez, Urkullu, expresidentes del Gobierno y líderes políticos coincidirán el domingo en el municipio para recordar al concejal del PP asesinado por ETA




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 Jul 2022)

El asesinato de Miguel Ángel Blanco fue importantísimo para los que mandan en España. Fue un momento bastante crítico en el que temieron que la cosa se les fuera de las manos. Las aguas volvieron a su cauce muy pronto, se fueron dirigiendo haciendo donde interesaba sin mayor problema, es decir, la independencia de facto de las Vascongadas, con la inestimable colaboración de las untadísimas Asociaciones de Víctimas del Terrorismo, la ETA blanqueada y reconvertida en paladín del NWO(BILDU) e ya. El asesinato de Gregorio Ordóñez es el otro gran asesinato icónico al ser un político que podría haber liderado unas Vascongadas leales a España. Todo ese baboseo sentimentaloide es el equivalente al piano cuando hay un atentado moro.


----------



## TercioVascongado (5 Jul 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> El asesinato de Miguel Ángel Blanco fue importantísimo para los que mandan en España. Fue un momento bastante crítico en el que temieron que la cosa se les fuera de las manos. Las aguas volvieron a su cauce muy pronto, se fueron dirigiendo haciendo donde interesaba sin mayor problema, es decir, la independencia de facto de las Vascongadas, con la inestimable colaboración de las untadísimas Asociaciones de Víctimas del Terrorismo, la ETA blanqueada y reconvertida en paladín del NWO(BILDU) e ya. El asesinato de Gregorio Ordóñez es el otro gran asesinato icónico al ser un político que podría haber liderado unas Vascongadas leales a España. Todo ese baboseo sentimentaloide es el equivalente al piano cuando hay un atentado moro.




No nos olvidemos de la grandísima hija de puta traidora y miserable que es Marimar Blanco, la hermanísima. Judas vendehermanos por un carguito. Despojo humano.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Jul 2022)

Sortu hace suyo el dolor de las víctimas de ETA, incluido Miguel Ángel Blanco, y dice que "nunca debió suceder"


Rodríguez pide al Gobierno Vasco y al PNV que "dejen de lado sus intereses políticos y electorales" en el tema de víctimas y convivencia




www.deia.eus





No, nunca.

MAB debió vaciar un cargador en vuestros esbirros


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Jul 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo terrorífico es ver a una multitud enfervorizada pasar sin continuidad del _*"Hi-jos de pu-ta"*_ al _*"ETA escucha aquí tienes mi nuca"*_.



Ese eslogan del aquí tienes mi nuca degradó al pueblo español. Un pueblo así no merecía victoria alguna.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (7 Jul 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ermua acogerá un gran homenaje de Estado a Blanco en el 25 aniversario de su asesinato
> 
> 
> Los Reyes, Sánchez, Urkullu, expresidentes del Gobierno y líderes políticos coincidirán el domingo en el municipio para recordar al concejal del PP asesinado por ETA
> ...



Van al homenaje del triunfo de E.T.A. , hoy en las instituciones marcando el relato histórico y aprobando leyes de " Memoria Democrática". Hay que recordar que Herri Batasuna no existía, existía E.T.A. Como tampoco existía Euskal Herritarok, existía E.T.A. Y como tampoco existe hoy Bildu, sigue existiendo E.T.A.









La Policía puso a Otegi bajo vigilancia durante el operativo para localizar a Miguel Ángel Blanco


La Justicia tuvo en su punto de mira al líder abertzale Arnaldo Otegi en sus investigaciones contra el reloj durante los dos días que duró el secuestro de Miguel Ángel Blanco....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Tales90 (7 Jul 2022)

Creo que tienes razón en varias cosas que dices, como por ejemplo que se uso de mártir y que entorno a él y su secuestro y posterior asesinato se forma un casi movimiento religioso. Y le van a usar para movilizar a todo dios en el pais vasco contra ETA, pienses como pienses ya solo va a haber dos partes o estas en contra de ETA o con ETA y eres un asesino igual que ellos. 
En ese momento se rompe la neutralidad que muchos habían mantenido, ahora o estás con ETA o contra ETA. Y será desde entonces cuando ETA pierde su poder de seducción ya todos lo ven como lo que son una escoria infrahumana de asesinos sin escrúpulos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Jul 2022)

Blázquez opina que el asesinato de Blanco fue «una sacudida de conciencia, también para los más tibios»


El exobispo de Bilbao, que ofició el funeral por el edil popular, cree que provocó «un cambio colectivo de actitud inequívoca hacia el rechazo sin ambigüedades de la vio




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jul 2022)

Miguel Ángel Blanco: Las últimas 72 horas de antes de ser asesinado por ETA


El asesinato del edil del PP en Ermua contado minuto a minuto a través de viñetas de cómic: desde el secuestro el 10 de julio de 1997 hasta su muerte el 13 de julio.




especial.elcorreo.com













EL CORREO hace un amplio despliegue por el 25 aniversario del crimen de Miguel Ángel Blanco


Audio, nuevas narrativas, vídeo, un suplemento... EL CORREO explora nuevos lenguajes para acercar a todos la figura de Blanco, símbolo de la lucha contra ETA




www.elcorreo.com













Miguel Ángel Blanco: Las últimas 72 horas de antes de ser asesinado por ETA


El asesinato del edil del PP en Ermua contado minuto a minuto a través de viñetas de cómic: desde el secuestro el 10 de julio de 1997 hasta su muerte el 13 de julio.




especial.elcorreo.com





Secuestrado por una mujer:


----------



## nelsoncito (8 Jul 2022)

TacitBlue dijo:


> Te tengo que dar la razón. Tenía en mi entorno a amenazados y las prácticas de supervivencia eran esenciales. Mirar bajo los coches, sentarse de cara a la puerta en cualquier sitio público y todo lo demás que sabéis
> 
> Pero se queda corto. El enorme problema vasco es que no se mató a 10 por cada víctima etarra. Eso en otras partes del mundo se asume como una realidad no contestable, y funciona: si matas, tienes que tener por seguro que vas a perder a 10 familiares o amigos.
> 
> ...



Eso es algo que siempre me llamó la atención.

Está claro que el terrorista etarra fugitivo era difícilmente localizable, pero la estrategia entonces es muy sencilla: llevar el terrorismo a la familia del terrorista. Se machaca a toda su familia con la justa crueldad necesaria.

Cualquier rata terrorista asesina sabrá en un futuro que sus cobardes crímenes se llevarán por delante a toda su puta familia.


----------



## Tanque (8 Jul 2022)

Ya de pequeño no entendía porque Batasuna era legal y por qué despues de cada atentado de ETA siempre ponían: "libertad, libertad, *sin ira *libertad".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Jul 2022)

__





Noticia: - El conflicto vasco: Cuando Irantzu Gallastegi, de familia burguesa supremacista vasca asesinó a MA Blanco, hijo de curritos gallegos emigrados


Tiene mucho significado Hoy, Sopelana es una de las ciudades satélites en que se desparrama el Gran Bilbao. Entonces era poco más que una aldea, con un barrio residencial para veraneantes, junto a la playa, y algunos bloques de viviendas baratas, construidos en la década anterior y habitados...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tanque (10 Jul 2022)

Mis respetos al pobre Miguel Ángel Blanco, que se metió valientemente en el PP sabiendo lo que le podía ocurrir. Dicho esto:


"Odio a los cristianos que se han dejado matar en los circos romanos sin pelear. La lucha justifica la existencia del hombre. Un hombre que no lucha no es un hombre. Uno adquiere su dignidad enfrentándose a la enfermedad, al horror, a la soledad, a la estupidez. El hombre tiene la obligación moral de pelear contra todas las cosas negativas con las que la vida le rodea. La vida me ha hecho abandonar muchas cosas salvo el respecto por el valor. Entiendo por valor esa facultad humana de poder decir no, de negarse a rendirse, de luchar hasta el final por las convicciones. Luchar igualmente, sabiendo que en tu fusil ya no quedan cartuchos. La única verdadera virtud es el combate por la dignidad.“ — Arturo Pérez-Reverte


----------



## Dadaria (10 Jul 2022)

Espíritu de Ermua = Indefensión aprendida. Los resultados de este culto ya sabemos cuales son: los separatistas + ETA se salen con la suya, el R78 queda satisfecho con un martir más encima de la mesa, y además, lo utiliza como ejemplo de como debemos actuar ante cualquier agresión por parte del régimen/grupos protegidos por el régimen (abertzales, menas, etnianos, etc.). Si el régimen (o cualquiera de sus sucursales, sean Bildu S.A, Menas co., etnia S.L.) atenta contra usted, ponga la otra mejilla hasta la muerte.

Bajo los principios del espíritu de Ermua:







Montar un levantamiento armado contra un ejército que te invade, saquea y asesina está mal. Sea usted complaciente y, como mucho, manifiestese de forma pacífica.







Idear un levantamiento militar contra un gobierno salido de un fraude electoral masivo, que va a matar, violar y robar a medio país es directamente un crimen. Ponga una sonrisa mientras sus verdugos lo llevan a golpe de culata a la checa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jul 2022)

El año cero de ni se sabe qué









Yo nací aquel año en que todo cambió


Uno de los grandes dramas es que un 60% de los jóvenes y la mitad de los universitarios vascos no sabe quién fue Miguel Ángel. Por eso, los protagonistas de estas página




www.diariovasco.com





Diriase que CELEBRAN el SACRIFICIO de MAB


----------



## Max Aub (12 Jul 2022)

Qué ascazo daban los borregos manifestándose con las manitas abiertas, como pidiendo que les meen encima. MAB fue un manginazo que se dejó secuestrar por una pija, hija de la burguesía de la margen derecha.


----------



## LetalFantasy (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jul 2022)

Dadaria dijo:


> Espíritu de Ermua = Indefensión aprendida



_*ETA aquí tienes mi nuca*_:









ETA aquí tienes mi nuca - Buscar con Google



El slogan más disparatado y oligofrénico del R78 coreado por millones de zombies.

Es la misma base sociológica que salía al balcón a aplaudir a las 8 a sus carceleros.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Jul 2022)

__





Destrozan al día siguiente de su inauguración el homenaje a Miguel Ángel Blanco en Parla


El homenaje a Miguel Ángel Blanco instalado el pasado 19 de julio en el bulevar del municipio madrileño de Parla ha aparecido destrozado la mañana de este jueves. Las letras que componían el nombre del concejal del PP en Ermua secuestrado y asesinado por ETA en 1997 han amanecido arrancadas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tanque (21 Jul 2022)

Armesilla los llama abertzales de Parla.


----------



## Von Rudel (21 Jul 2022)

Utilización del manta progre de mejor ser matados a matar. Y esta mierda de pinza entre progres y neoliberales de que la violencia siempre es mala. Cuando la violencia es necesaria en muchos aspectos de la vida.


Lo que se debío hacer es estado de sitio y a buscar y salvar debajo de las piedras a MAB. Y si se cantajea a ETA diciendoles que sus presos iban a morir también si lo ejecutaban. Pero somo un pais de maricones paso lo que paso. En Alemania se cepillaban a la Bander Mehijoff en la carcel.


En parte porque les interesaba tener un santo laico.


----------



## Tanque (21 Jul 2022)

Espíritu de Ermua = mansedumbre para evitar que los amenazados por ETA y no nacionalistas formasen milicias de autodefensa.

El caso es que los etarras ganaron pues consiguieron que 200.000 personas abandonasen "Euskal Herria", suficientes para decidir unas elecciones. Véase el documental "El infierno vasco"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Ago 2022)

Darya Dugina y el mito de Miguel Ángel Blanco


Sí, chavales, con las noticias de cada día, en general olvidables y papel mojado a las pocas semanas-meses, podemos entender muchas cosas tanto del pasado y presente como de la propia psicología colectiva Y con la historia del atentado perpetrado en Moscú este fin de semana, se demuestra que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Oct 2022)

Tanque dijo:


> Mis respetos al pobre Miguel Ángel Blanco, que se metió valientemente en el PP sabiendo lo que le podía ocurrir.



Discrepo.

Si realmente hubiese sabido donde se metía hubiese exigido al PP licencia B de pistola y se hubiese entrenado pàra usarla. Su historia hubiese terminado de forma muy diferente.

MAB fue como alguien que salta al ruedo a torear sin saber nada de toreo.

¿Valor?

Sí.

Pero sin conocimiento.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Oct 2022)

Hay que tener ya medio siglo al menos para haber conocido esa espantosa canción en su contexto 1978.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (9 Oct 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay que tener ya medio siglo al menos para haber conocido esa espantosa canción en su contexto 1978.



Yo sí la conocí. 
Menudo coñazo Dios Santo!!!


----------

